# How does Jos A Bank stay in business?



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I realize I am probably beating a dead horse with this........

I saw that the Bank was having a sale (I know, I too was surprised). I needed a couple of pairs of odd trousers, and the Bank had a couple on the web that looked acceptable. However, the bottom floor of the building where I work has a Bank store, and they were flying the exact same sale banners as seen on the web, so I thought I would visit the brick and mortar store to give them the business. Imagine my shock, when the sale prices in the store were at least double the sale prices from the web. 

Why does Banks even bother to have brick and mortar stores?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

They stay in business (and make good profits) because their strategy works. I don't think its very ethical nor do I like their clothing. I guess they make most of their sales to men who either don't like clothing, or don't care enough to research what they are buying. The quality isn't as bad as some here would say, but I still look elsewhere for my purchases.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

agnash said:


> the sale prices in the store were at least double the sale prices from the web.
> 
> Why does Banks even bother to have brick and mortar stores?


I've helped you answer your own question by editing down your post! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Runfellow (Jun 9, 2008)

I think they rely on their name for non-clothing guys. Same thing for Men's Warehouse. Most people just don't know any different.

As for me, every time I step into the place I feel like a hippy who has just walked into an NRA rally. I get the customary "Hello, anything I can help you find?" but there's nary a smile or friendly greeting, nor does anyone really want to help the young guy. I cruise around, looking at just about anything, and meanwhile I get hard stares (that never waver) from the help. Not the kind of atmosphere I want to shop in, especially with such a small store. I'd rather go to a couple local places where they know better than treat any particular customer poorly simply because they are young/not dressed as well/whatever.

It is most certainly a "buy something or leave" kind of store, and I also can't see how that lasts.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

As opposed to it being like an NRA member at a hippy rally, where you'd come in the door and the salesmen would start shouting obscenities at you. Heh.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

This may sound too obvious, but they match their web price at the brick and mortar store... If you require that your needs are satisfied NOW, instead of waiting for something to be sent in the mail, buy it at the store and tell them to use the web price. I got 4x $275.00 cashmere sweaters that way for $90.00 each. ic12337:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

XdryMartini said:


> This may sound too obvious, but they match their web price at the brick and mortar store... If you require that your needs are satisfied NOW, instead of waiting for something to be sent in the mail, buy it at the store and tell them to use the web price. I got 4x $275.00 cashmere sweaters that way for $90.00 each. ic12337:


I have done that a few times and it works like a charm.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Q: How does JAB stay in business?

A: Another example of the nefarious power of Barack Obama.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> I don't think its very *ethical* nor do I like their clothing.


How are they unethical?


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

XdryMartini said:


> This may sound too obvious, but they match their web price at the brick and mortar store... If you require that your needs are satisfied NOW, instead of waiting for something to be sent in the mail, buy it at the store and tell them to use the web price. I got 4x $275.00 cashmere sweaters that way for $90.00 each. ic12337:


Thanks. That's the kind of "secret stuff" that's great about spending excessive amount sof time at AAAC.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> They stay in business (and make good profits) because their strategy works. I don't think its very ethical nor do I like their clothing. I guess they make most of their sales to men who either don't like clothing, or don't care enough to research what they are buying. The quality isn't as bad as some here would say, but I still look elsewhere for my purchases.


I am always looking to step up. What do you like up from JAB?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

BertieW said:


> Q: How does JAB stay in business?
> 
> A: Another example of the nefarious power of Barack Obama.


Wrong. Lies. Everyone knows that the owner is friends with George Bush and they got a no-bid contract in Iraq that is making him rich.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I don't think these practices are unethical or illegal (unlike the practice of falsely claiming that an item they're selling at the regular price is "on sale"). On the other hand, a business that does this too much can alienate its customers. There are many things wrong with the airline industry, but one thing that people seem to find particularly galling is when they learn that the passenger next to them paid hundreds of dollars less than they did.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

XdryMartini said:


> This may sound too obvious, but they match their web price at the brick and mortar store... If you require that your needs are satisfied NOW, instead of waiting for something to be sent in the mail, buy it at the store and tell them to use the web price. I got 4x $275.00 cashmere sweaters that way for $90.00 each. ic12337:


TITCR

Store here always matches the web price. The web price fluctuates more than instore, so clerks always don't know about the web sales.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

I like JAB a lot. If you know what you want and understand their system it's the best value in the country. When I first went their I was confused but since then I learned the "in and outs" of the better sales. It's not perfect but their are excellant deals if you are patient.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I have friends who have no interest in clothes other than a vague preference for traditional-ish, safe, tasteful men's attire. They are not wealthy and could not fathom paying more than a few hundred bucks for a suit. They are appreciative of and alert to bargains, but will not shop. When they ask me where to go (and they do ask me), I send them to Jos. A. Bank. It is safer than Men's Wearhouse IMO. 

There are a lot of men like this (certainly more than there are who would be interested in this forum), and that is how and why JAB stays in business.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> How are they unethical?


As jackmccullough stated, their practice of never selling items at sticker (tag) price and advertising constant sales is unethical. They make new JAB shoppers think they are getting a deal when its really what the suit should sell for in the first place. That, to me, is very unethical. I was referring to that as a piece of their general sales strategy, not necessarily just the issue the original poster brought to attention.

In fact JAB was fined $800,000 for this practice in New York by none other then Elliot Spitzer.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> As jackmccullough stated, their practice of never selling items at sticker (tag) price and advertising constant sales is unethical. They make new JAB shoppers think they are getting a deal when its really what the suit should sell for in the first place. That, to me, is very unethical. I was referring to that as a piece of their general sales strategy, not necessarily just the issue the original poster brought to attention.
> 
> In fact JAB was fined $800,000 for this practice in New York by none other then Elliot Spitzer.


So you never shop at the mall? All of the mall stores do it, Macys, Kohls, JCPs, Dillards etc...

Why should JAB be singled out for critizism?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> As jackmccullough stated, their practice of never selling items at sticker (tag) price and advertising constant sales is unethical. They make new JAB shoppers think they are getting a deal when its really what the suit should sell for in the first place. That, to me, is very unethical. I was referring to that as a piece of their general sales strategy, not necessarily just the issue the original poster brought to attention.
> 
> In fact JAB was fined $800,000 for this practice in New York by none other then Elliot Spitzer.


At the risk of going beyond the scope of this post, that assertion is a bit far reaching. Don't you think "unethical" is a bit strong? Pricing strategies seem fair. The consumer is not being duped. He has the option of going elsewhere for clothing.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

pt4u67 said:


> At the risk of going beyond the scope of this post, that assertion is a bit far reaching. Don't you think "unethical" is a bit strong? Pricing strategies seem fair. The consumer is not being duped. He has the option of going elsewhere for clothing.


I work at JAB.

Anyway, most customers I get will make some comment like "there's always a sale here" or "no point in buying something not on sale." None of the people who work at the store I do try to hide that fact.

And if someone brings it to my attention a better price online, I'm more than happy to give it to him. Also, for example, we had a sale in the store that was buy a pair of slacks get the second $40 off. This was off a sale price. The signature pants were $109, so a second pair was $69. A guy came in wanting a couple pair of pants, but in store we only had one pair he liked. So I sold him the pair at $109 and bought him a second pair that he liked (that we didn't have in his size), and gave him the $40 off that second pair.

Also, even though the signs sometimes say something, often time it rings up as the internet price. It happens. The way the prices fluctuate there, there are frequently disparities. It happens.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

They also advertise "the finest men's clothing" and call themselves "the expert in men's apparel."

False? Misleading? You bet! Why isn't father government doing something about this!?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

JRR said:


> So you never shop at the mall? All of the mall stores do it, Macys, Kohls, JCPs, Dillards etc...
> 
> Why should JAB be singled out for critizism?


No, I don't shop at those stores either, although my wife buys towels from Kohls all the time. If they have the seem strategy then they also are being unethical. I think the customer is being duped when he or she has to research a companies pricing strategy to determine what price they really should be paying for something.

The stores I shop at have one price on the tag, which is the manufacturers SRP. It sells at that price for 4 months until it goes 50% off for semi annual sales, then 70% off, then sold to second hand stores. I find that to be much easier and more customer-friendly (ethical) then what Banks or Macys or Penny's does.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

agnash said:


> I realize I am probably beating a dead horse with this........
> 
> I saw that the Bank was having a sale (I know, I too was surprised). I needed a couple of pairs of odd trousers, and the Bank had a couple on the web that looked acceptable. However, the bottom floor of the building where I work has a Bank store, and they were flying the exact same sale banners as seen on the web, so I thought I would visit the brick and mortar store to give them the business. Imagine my shock, when the sale prices in the store were at least double the sale prices from the web.
> 
> Why does Banks even bother to have brick and mortar stores?


Most stores do this. Circuit City's policy actually lets you pay for it online at the sale price and then go pick it up. However, if you just show up and ask for the sale price you can't get it. I found this out the hard way after a 30 minute drive to circuit city.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> No, I don't shop at those stores either, although my wife buys towels from Kohls all the time. If they have the seem strategy then they also are being unethical. I think the customer is being duped when he or she has to research a companies pricing strategy to determine what price they really should be paying for something.
> 
> The stores I shop at have one price on the tag, which is the manufacturers SRP. It sells at that price for 4 months until it goes 50% off for semi annual sales, then 70% off, then sold to second hand stores. I find that to be much easier and more customer-friendly (ethical) then what Banks or Macys or Penny's does.


??????. Customers aren't required to do research when making a purchasing choice. And since when is customer-friendly a pre-requisite for being an ethical business. Is a car dealer required to approach you and inform you that if you haggle a bit, you may get a better deal on a car? Perhaps JAB should post a sign asking its customers to first check out the prices at their competitors before making a purchase.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

People are more likely to buy if they think they're getting a deal. If the price that is promoted as a discount price, particularly if for a limited time, but the price is, in fact, available almost all the time, the suggestion that it is a discount is false and deceptive. I don't think it's a stretch to call that unethical.

_In fact, many items were almost continually on sale during the last 18 months. For example, the company's Signature, Executive and Trio suit lines were on sale for all but a few days during the period. Less than one percent of these suits were sold at the so-called regular price.

In settling the case, Jos. A. Bank has agreed not to promote any item at a discount from a regular price unless the item has previously been offered at a higher price for a reasonably substantial period of time. _

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/ny_jos_bank.html


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> People are more likely to buy if they think they're getting a deal. If the price that is promoted as a discount price, particularly if for a limited time, but the price is, in fact, available almost all the time, the suggestion that it is a discount is false and deceptive. I don't think it's a stretch to call that unethical.
> 
> _In fact, many items were almost continually on sale during the last 18 months. For example, the company's Signature, Executive and Trio suit lines were on sale for all but a few days during the period. Less than one percent of these suits were sold at the so-called regular price.
> 
> ...


And they do. For example the week of the 4th, most suits were full price.

If you notice, the sales rotate. Suits being on sale the most, but often times a lot of the casual wear is at or near the tag.

The dress shirts are almost always full price with a two for price. Ties are another example of an item that is almost always full price.

Suits at JAB have a low profit margin - ties and shirts (as well as casual wear) are where the profit is.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> ??????. Customers aren't required to do research when making a purchasing choice. And since when is customer-friendly a pre-requisite for being an ethical business. Is a car dealer required to approach you and inform you that if you haggle a bit, you may get a better deal on a car? Perhaps JAB should post a sign asking its customers to first check out the prices at their competitors before making a purchase.


You are missing the point. A customer has a responsibility to research whether a tag price is a good value or not. A customer shouldn't have to research whether a tag price is legitimate or not. There shouldn't be any gray area when it comes to whether or not the tag price is what the item normally sells for. JAB clearly wants to make customers think the item should sell or normally sells for the tag price, but it is now on sale and he or she is getting some sort of deal or discount from the regular sale price. As much as anyone may like JAB, I don't see how someone can't see the problem with that scenario.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Next they're going to go after the car dealers.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Next they're going to go after the car dealers.


If they just took over all retail and everyone just bought directly from Uncle Sam the world would be a better place. They could cut out the middle man, slash prices, and give the consumer exactly what they wanted.

Just look at Eastern Germany before the Berlin Wall came down. Their citizens got to choose all kinds of options on their cars: either buy a car if they were lucky or no car.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> You are missing the point. A customer has a responsibility to research whether a tag price is a good value or not. A customer shouldn't have to research whether a tag price is legitimate or not. There shouldn't be any gray area when it comes to whether or not the tag price is what the item normally sells for. JAB clearly wants to make customers think the item should sell or normally sells for the tag price, but it is now on sale and he or she is getting some sort of deal or discount from the regular sale price. As much as anyone may like JAB, I don't see how someone can't see the problem with that scenario.


It is the retailer/vendor who determines what legitimate is. I can advertise an MSRP (operative word: suggested) and mark it down 50% and call it a "clearance sale" or whatever else I want to call it in order to make customers think they are getting a better deal. Nothing at all unethical about that.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> It is the retailer/vendor who determines what legitimate is. I can advertise an MSRP (operative word: suggested) and mark it down 50% and call it a "clearance sale" or whatever else I want to call it in order to make customers think they are getting a better deal. Nothing at all unethical about that.


Purposefully trying to trick or fool a customer, or trying to take advantage of a less informed customer is not unethical?? I know your mama taught you better then that. Perhaps you should journey to Dixie and we can teach you some manners. :icon_smile:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> Purposefully trying to trick or fool a customer, or trying to take advantage of a less informed customer is not unethical?? I know your mama taught you better then that. Perhaps you should journey to Dixie and we can teach you some manners. :icon_smile:


Most people aren't "fooled." Most customers come in and get how the pricing works. Stop being so elitist that you believe you're so much smarter and well informed than the average joe. Turns out they can take care of themselves.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> Most people aren't "fooled." Most customers come in and get how the pricing works. Stop being so elitist that you believe you're so much smarter and well informed than the average joe. Turns out they can take care of themselves.


I love how you can take a discussion of a company's ethics and turn it into me being elitist. Lets not stoop to making silly, illogical statements like that. Perhaps you can join pt4u on his manners findin' adventure.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> I love how you can take a discussion of a company's ethics and turn it into me being elitist. Lets not stoop to making silly, illogical statements like that. *Perhaps you can join pt4u on his manners findin' adventure.*


Please point out to me where in my posts I have been ill mannered! Sir, you are on the losing end of an argument. It may be best to either debate this logically or if you lack the necessary arguments, to admit you have lost your point.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> I love how you can take a discussion of a company's ethics and turn it into me being elitist. Lets not stoop to making silly, illogical statements like that. Perhaps you can join pt4u on his manners findin' adventure.


I can do that because these customers simply aren't being "fooled." And you're acting as though you're so savvy you're not being fooled while the plebeians are being duped, which is not the case.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have gone into the JAB store in my city several times and I've found the customer service there to be top notch. Maybe the original poster was just unlucky. The first suit that I ever bought on my own, when I was in college, was purchased at JAB. There were many other customers in the store, most of whom were older and probably had much more money to spend. The worker at the store never rushed me - he told me all about the different styles, patterns, materials etc etc. Even when I told him that I wouldn't mind if he left to help the others, he insisted on answering all of my questions/concerns etc. A couple weeks later, when I went to pick up my suit after alterations, as I was paying, the power went out and their computer system crashed. When the electric company mentioned that it may be hours before the problem was fixed, the worker told me to just take the suit and that he would contact me later about finalizing the payment (he knew I needed the suit the next day). I go back a couple times a year to buy ties/shirts during their sales and to this day I don't think I've ever walked out thinking that the customer service reps were pushy or generally ill tempered.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Two months ago I was late for a meeting and juggling too many things, including a cup of orange juice into which I managed to dunk my tie. Fortunately I was up in the same building as a Jos. A Bank store and went down for a replacement. I found a decent rep tie, paid a slightly discounted price and was reasonably happy with the quality of the tie and the express service I received. When the salesman noted my need to get in and out in a hurry he took care of me quickly and efficiently.

Prior to that, the last time I bought something directly from JAB (not thrifted or on Ebay, etc.,) was around 1984 when I bought a navy 3-button Valley model suit. If they start to sell things like the Valley again I'll probably shop there. But most of the time I don't find much at JAB that I can't get elsewhere and usually for a better price despite their culture of constant sales and bargains. They do seem to be ok for "tie emergencies" though. 

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a JAB signature and one of the two suit buttons fell off after the first wear. I finally got it replaced a few weeks ago, a year later. For some reason I bought a signature gold for $250 a few weeks ago because I liked the color. Hopefully both will last at least a year now.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I just returned from JAB after purchasing several pairs of socks and some swimming trunks. It was a very fair deal and the service was excellent.


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

*Because...*



PedanticTurkey said:


> They also advertise "the finest men's clothing" and call themselves "the expert in men's apparel."
> 
> False? Misleading? You bet! Why isn't father government doing something about this!?


Because we don't need father government meddling in silly things like this.

If you expect the government to protect people from themselves, then you better get ready for taxes of around 85%.

If people are so stupid as to buy clothing at full retail, then it is there own fault. There is always a "better deal" somewhere. The question is: Do you care enough to spend several hours to save $10 to $50 bucks.

Ever hear of PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY????? Stop expecting your government to make you take PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY!

Sorry to hijack the thread... Oh, and I like Jos. A. Banks a lot.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

How about by stiffing you on returns? I sent back an order almost a month ago and they haven't credited my card. They also ignored my e-mails asking about it--I'm going to have to call them tomorrow. PITA.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> Purposefully trying to trick or fool a customer, or trying to take advantage of a less informed customer is not unethical?? I know your mama taught you better then that. Perhaps you should journey to Dixie and we can teach you some manners. :icon_smile:


I take it you don't go to many markets or travel overseas much.

I see your point but disagree wholeheartedly. Maximizing income by getting the most a customer/employer will pay you for your goods/services is a basic tenet of capitalism. Get over it. Besides, if the person making the purchase is content with the amount of money he spent for the goods he acquired, it was a good transaction. If he finds after the fact he could have made a better deal, then he will be a more educated buyer the next time.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Daveboxster said:


> Because we don't need father government meddling in silly things like this.
> 
> If you expect the government to protect people from themselves, then you better get ready for taxes of around 85%.
> 
> ...


The comment you responded to might have been meant as e-sarcasm...


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Joey Banks*

Gentlemen

I remember Jos. Banks since it was just one store in Baltimore I believe. I have been a Brooks fan most my life, till they outsourced some 15 years ago. Maybe longer.
I have always had nice sales people. Never had problems. I founf their suits back then and even now. A very good buy for the buck. It is a great workhorse and everyday business suit.
I recommend to someone just starting out. Looking cheap.
I have found recently the past 5 years their suits were made in Mexico.
Again, to be fair to Banks. I have found worse quality in Brooks merchandise, than Banks.
Again, their charcoal or navy chalkstripes are a good deal. And look better than the Brooks suits.
I have one that 2 I bout about 10 years ago. That look very nice. No problems with tears, missing buttons.
On the other hand have had so much problems with Brooks.
Nice day


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

mommatook1 said:


> The comment you responded to might have been meant as e-sarcasm...


Although it would be nice if the next administration allowed us to claim clothing bought for work as a deductible expense...

(And no., you can't right now, even if you wear a tuxedo to work and have no use for one elsewhere.)


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think they serve a purpose, many people do not need or want to wear a suit or sports coat on a regular basis. This usually means do not want/need the finest available suit or sports coat.

They can go to JAB and find a suit "on sale" for a price they are willing to pay. JAB offers what look like tremendous sales if you did not know better, the customer leaves happy, JAB makes some money.

There are laws to protect us from false advertising, I believe at least in certain states an item must have been available at full retail price for a specific period of time before grand sale prices can be advertised. The world wide web may make this impossible to enforce these days though.

I bought a suit there once, got a decent deal (I thought) and hold no ill will towards them. If the majority of people feel like this then that is how I guess they stay in business.

Jack


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, after being called and informed of the UPS tracking number, and verifying that their man signed for it _more than a month ago_, they agreed to credit my card. I guess we'll see.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> Although it would be nice if the next administration allowed us to claim clothing bought for work as a deductible expense...
> 
> (And no., you can't right now, even if you wear a tuxedo to work and have no use for one elsewhere.)


Being in the military, I know a handful of people who claim their haircuts since the line of work requires stringent grooming standards.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Jos Banks stores share a common feature with all clothing stores ( waves the forum over to their entrance.) Now, this is called a door. Notice how it swings in and out. You don't have to go in. If you do, eventually you must walk out at closing time, barring an inattentive staff and sleep depravation on your part.
You are under no obligation to buy anything. Even the rudist, or most affable and knowledgeable salesperson won't put a revolver to your head.Should they do so, Jos Banks has solved financing your kid's college education.

There are options. In L.A. the 3 day suit broker is being hard pressed by a new phenomenon of ( mostly) ethnic latino , armenian and russian stores offering a suit,3 shirts,3 ties and a pair of duck billed shoes for $300.
I discovered one in Glendale. The armenians were really persians denying they were iranians, but the ritual persian tea with sugar gave them away.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Kav said:


> Jos Banks stores share a common feature with all clothing stores ( waves the forum over to their entrance.) Now, this is called a door. Notice how it swings in and out. You don't have to go in. If you do, eventually you must walk out at closing time, barring an inattentive staff and sleep depravation on your part.
> You are under no obligation to buy anything. Even the rudist, or most affable and knowledgeable salesperson won't put a revolver to your head.Should they do so, Jos Banks has solved financing your kid's college education.
> 
> There are options. In L.A. the 3 day suit broker is being hard pressed by a new phenomenon of ( mostly) ethnic latino , armenian and russian stores offering a suit,3 shirts,3 ties and a pair of duck billed shoes for $300.
> I discovered one in Glendale. The armenians were really persians denying they were iranians, but the ritual persian tea with sugar gave them away.


I like the cut of your gib Kav, and appreciate that you went back to edit this post at some point, presumably for clarity. Right on.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm quite puzzled by their strategy in St. Louis. They have two stores - one of which is mall-based and right next door to Macy's. The other one is a converted single story office building in a relatively small corridor of aging, class B office buildings with direct street access from only the southbound lanes of the boulevard. There is no other retail in the immediate vicinity save for a fireplace/patio store and a furrier. That said, the region's most prestigious mall (where Saks and Neiman are located) is a mile or so to the south. JAB is presently in the process of moving a block or so to the north and are doing a complete gut-rehab of a 50 year old office building with one floor above grade and a basement which can be accessed from the rear parking lot (which I presume will be their inventory hold). Someone is putting an enormous amount of money into this property and the result will be a store that has perhaps an additional 20% more retail floor space. I am flabbergasted that the original store has stayed in business for nearly 15 years and even more astounded that they (or their landlord) is investing the kind of money they are to expand the operation there.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. H said:


> I'm quite puzzled by their strategy in St. Louis. They have two stores - one of which is mall-based and right next door to Macy's. The other one is a converted single story office building in a relatively small corridor of aging, class B office buildings with direct street access from only the southbound lanes of the boulevard. There is no other retail in the immediate vicinity save for a fireplace/patio store and a furrier. That said, the region's most prestigious mall (where Saks and Neiman are located) is a mile or so to the south. JAB is presently in the process of moving a block or so to the north and are doing a complete gut-rehab of a 50 year old office building with one floor above grade and a basement which can be accessed from the rear parking lot (which I presume will be their inventory hold). Someone is putting an enormous amount of money into this property and the result will be a store that has perhaps an additional 20% more retail floor space. I am flabbergasted that the original store has stayed in business for nearly 15 years and even more astounded that they (or their landlord) is investing the kind of money they are to expand the operation there.


Most men are destination shoppers. They go to JAB to buy a suit because they need one, not because they feel like shopping or whatever. So, it doesn't matter much if they are in a mall or not.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

They push out a ton of merchandise, I guess the always on sale practice works. Reminds me of those "going out of business" shops in most major downtown areas of larger cities


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

JohnHarvard said:


> They push out a ton of merchandise, I guess the always on sale practice works. Reminds me of those "going out of business" shops in most major downtown areas of larger cities


Here in Madison, Linen & Things had a store closing sale for like three months. They had to ship in stuff from other stores to not be completely barren, and every Thursday, they reduced their prices a bit more.


----------



## VicW126 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear brokencycle,

And can You advise me (and, probably, others) why JAB has stopped shipping orders internationally?

It is really strange, if not stupid, when a company in current economic situation intentionally limits its sales.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Next they're going to go after the car dealers.


Let's not forget the mattress stores. I was once told by a mattress salesperson at Macy's, "during my first week I was so confused I accidentally sold someone a mattress at full price!"


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

VicW126 said:


> Dear brokencycle,
> 
> And can You advise me (and, probably, others) why JAB has stopped shipping orders internationally?
> 
> It is really strange, if not stupid, when a company in current economic situation intentionally limits its sales.


Interesting..if CT can play here, why not JAB abroad?


----------

